# Nauticapedia Article - "The Love of His Life" – The Epic Journey of the Kazu Maru



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

*Nauticapedia Article - "The Love of His Life" – The Epic Journey of the Kazu Maru*

When Nauticapedia contributor Lynn Salmon lived and worked in Prince Rupert British Columbia in the early 2000s she was always intrigued by a 27–foot Japanese fishing vessel housed and displayed near the waterfront. The vessel seemed nothing special but it’s story was captivating, spanning the Pacific Ocean on an unintentional journey from Owase Japan to the northwest coast of Canada.

See the image at http://nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Kazu_Maru.php


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day nauticapedia.today 03:17.re:nauticapedia article-"the love of his life"the epic journey of kazu maru.an amazing seaman.may he rest in peace,it is a fine memorial to his name,great post,regards ben27


----------

